

Google Civic Information API - danso
https://developers.google.com/civic-information/

======
mazsa
2012: [http://googlepolitics.blogspot.com/2012/09/build-apps-for-
el...](http://googlepolitics.blogspot.com/2012/09/build-apps-for-elections-
with-google.html)

